# zum Teil schwer verletzt



## dec-sev

Guten Tag.

Vor einigen Tagen sah ich Hallo Deutschland.  Es gab eine Reportage über ein Autounglück. Der Reporter sagte:  „Ihre (von der Frau) Kinder wurden *zum Teil schwer verletzt*“.  Der Genauigkeit der ganzen Phrase bin ich nicht sicher, aber das Fettgedruckte habe ich gut gehört.  Aus dem Kontext kann ich vermuten, dass ein Kind wurde schwer verletzt und das andre nicht. Aber ist „zum Teil“ der passende Ausdruck um dies zu beschreiben?


----------



## berndf

"Zum Teil" bezieht sich auf "schwer". Es heißt, dass alle Kinder verletzt wurden aber einige wurden nicht schwer, sondern nur leicht verletzt.


----------



## suiker

Ist eine gebräuchliche Konstruktion.

@berndf: Bezieht sich "zum Teil" nicht eher auf die Kinder, also "ein Teil der Kinder" wurde schwer verletzt (und über die anderen wird keine Aussage gemacht)?


----------



## berndf

Das ist auch möglich, Du hast recht. In gesprochener Sprache werden die Bedeutungen durch die Betonung differenziert. Geschrieben kann es beides heißen.


----------



## dec-sev

suiker said:


> Bezieht sich "zum Teil" nicht eher auf die Kinder, also "ein Teil der Kinder" wurde schwer verletzt?


Gute Frage 
Und was denken ihr über die Phrase selbst? Ich versuchte die ins English übersetzen: "The children were partly badly injured". Klingt etwas seltsam. Glauben ihr nicht?


----------



## berndf

Nein, im Englischen geht das so nicht.


----------



## suiker

berndf said:


> Das ist auch möglich, Du hast recht. In gesprochener Sprache werden die Bedeutungen durch die Betonung differenziert. Geschrieben kann es beides heißen.



Bin jetzt nicht so der Kommafreak, aber müsste es für die Bedeutung 
" Es heißt, dass alle Kinder verletzt wurden aber einige wurden nicht schwer, sondern nur leicht verletzt."
nicht eigentlich so geschrieben werden: „Ihre Kinder wurden, zum Teil schwer, verletzt“.
?


----------



## berndf

Ich würde sage nein. Es ist ein Adverb (geneuer gesagt ein adverbialer Ausdruck), das ein anderes Adverb attribuiert. Analogie: "Er hat grob fahrlässig gehandelt".


----------



## Hutschi

suiker said:


> Bin jetzt nicht so der Kommafreak, aber müsste es für die Bedeutung
> " Es heißt, dass alle Kinder verletzt wurden aber einige wurden nicht schwer, sondern nur leicht verletzt."
> nicht eigentlich so geschrieben werden: „Ihre Kinder wurden, zum Teil schwer, verletzt“.
> ?



"Es heißt, dass alle Kinder verletzt wurden*,* aber einige wurden nicht schwer, sondern nur leicht verletzt."
Tatsächlich hast Du recht, es fehlt ein Komma.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Es heißt, dass alle Kinder verletzt wurden*,* aber einige wurden nicht schwer, sondern nur leicht verletzt."
> Tatsächlich hast Du recht, es fehlt ein Komma.


 
Das ist akzeptiert. Da habe ich ein Komma vergessen.

Es ging aber in Suiker's Frage darum, ob es 
„Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt“.
oder 
„Ihre Kinder wurden, zum Teil schwer, verletzt“.
heißen muss. Hier bin ich der Ansicht, dass da keine Kommas hingehören, egal wie herum man die Aussage interpretiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Es müssen entweder beide oder keine Kommas hin.

"..., zum Teil schwer," bildet einen Zusatz oder Nachtrag..




> Zusätze oder Nachträge grenzt man mit Komma ab; sind sie eingeschoben,
> so schließt man sie mit paarigem Komma ein.


Beispiele:





> Eines Tages, es war mitten im Sommer, hagelte es.





> Obst, besonders Apfelsinen und Bananen, isst sie gern.


(zitiert nach "Regeln
und
Wörterverzeichnis
Entsprechend den Empfehlungen des
Rats für deutsche Rechtschreibung" http://www.ids-mannheim.de/reform/)

Sind Kommas gesetzt, betrachtet man es als einen Einschub zur nähreren Erläuterung.


----------



## berndf

Du hältst also beides für möglich, je nach dem, ob man "zum Teil schwer" als Einschub betrachtet oder nicht?


----------



## suiker

Meine Frage war eigentlich, ob der Satz ohne Kommas nicht die von mir gedachte Bedeutung ausdrückt, und mit Kommas die von berndf gedachte ausdrückt, also

„Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt“. -> Ein Teil der Kinder wurde schwer verletzt, über den Rest wird keine Aussage getroffen

„Ihre Kinder wurden, zum Teil schwer, verletzt“. -> Alle Kinder wurden verletzt, ein Teil davon schwer.


----------



## berndf

Ja, das habe ich auch so verstanden. Die Frage ist, ob in diesem Fall _zum Teil schwer_ als Einschub zu verstehen ist oder nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Du hältst also beides für möglich, je nach dem, ob man "zum Teil schwer" als Einschub betrachtet oder nicht?



Genau. Ausführlich beschrieben ist es in §77 der angegebenen Quelle.

Ich hielt aber zunächst die Bedeutung beider Formen für gleich, nur der Fokus ist unterschiedlich.

Mit Kommas liegt der Schwerpunkt darauf, dass einige schwer verletzt wurden, ohne liegt er darauf, dass es verschieden schwere Verletzungen gab. Aber in beiden Fällen wurden alle verletzt und einige wurden schwer verletzt.


...

PS: Nach mehrmaligem Lesen kann ich  
„Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt“. -> Ein Teil der Kinder wurde schwer verletzt, über den Rest wird keine Aussage getroffen " nicht ausschließen. Es ist eine Art "Kippsatz". Wenn man ihn lange liest, kippt die Bedeutung.

PS: Ich würde die Form für nicht weniger als vier Kinder anwenden, sonst die Zahl angeben.

Das weist zugleich darauf hin, dass die Form eigentlich nicht für zwei Kinder angewendet werden kann.

Beispiele:
Bei drei Kindern:
Alle wurden verletzt, zwei der Kinder schwer.

Bei zehn Kindern:
Alle wurden verletzt, einige schwer/zum Teil schwer.

"Einige" sind mehr als eins, zwei oder eventuell drei. Die Grenze ist unbestimmt.

Ich denke nicht, dass "Ich wurde zum Teil schwerverletzt" semantisch richtig ist.

"einige zum Teil schwer" - Einige wurden verletzt, von diesen wurden einige schwer verletzt.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo,





Hutschi said:


> ..
> „Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt“.


Ich denke, im normalen Presse-Sprachgebrauch (dem natürlichen Habitat des Satzes) ist gemeint:
„Ihre Kinder wurden - zum Teil schwer - verletzt“ -> Alle Kinder wurden verletzt, ein Teil davon schwer.

Ansonsten, nach mehrmaligem Lesen hier, empfinde ich den Satz auch als "Kippsatz" (allerdings würde ich die hiesigen Laborbedingungen nicht als die natürliche Umgebung dieses Satzes betrachten, wodurch das Interpretationsergebnis erheblich beeinflusst werden kann ).





> PS: Ich würde die Form für nicht weniger als vier Kinder anwenden, sonst die Zahl angeben.


Das ist interessant.
Wiso ausgerechnet vier?
Meinem Empfinden nach könnten es zumindest auch drei sein (zwei eher nicht).
.


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> Hallo,Ich denke, im normalen Presse-Sprachgebrauch (dem natürlichen Habitat des Satzes) ist gemeint:
> „Ihre Kinder wurden - zum Teil schwer - verletzt“ -> Alle Kinder wurden verletzt, ein Teil davon schwer.


Das denke ich auch. Darum hatte ich in #2 auch nur diese Bedeutung beschrieben.


----------



## Hutschi

Sigianga said:


> Wiso ausgerechnet vier?
> Meinem Empfinden nach könnten es zumindest auch drei sein (zwei eher nicht).
> .



Bei drei Kindern wäre es möglich. Aber es bedeutet dann: Drei Kinder wurden verletzt, zwei davon schwer. Damit entfällt die Unbestimmtheit von "einige".

Im normalen Sprachgebrauch würde ich ausschließen, dass "einige davon" auch "alle" einschließt oder nur "ein" Kind bedeutet. (Mathematisch ist es nicht unbedingt ausgeschlossen.)

Bei drei Kindern funktioniert der Satz, wenn man nicht genau weiß, wieviele Kinder es insgesamt sind. Dann tritt die Unbestimmtheit wieder auf.



berndf said:


> Das denke ich auch. Darum hatte ich in #2 auch nur diese Bedeutung beschrieben.


Ich auch. Die andere Bedeutung ist sehr schwierig zu finden. Ich hatte sie zunächst völlig ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> Bei drei Kindern wäre es möglich. Aber es bedeutet dann: Drei Kinder wurden verletzt, zwei davon schwer. ...


Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein linguistisch und mathematisch durchschnittlich begabter und eher praxisorientierter Journalist mit dem Satz „_Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt_“ durchaus meinen kann, dass von drei Kindern "nur" eins schwer verletzt wurde.

Und ich sehe auch aus meiner Sicht und für mich eigentlich keine Einwände dagegen, dies in einer Situation zu schreiben, wo z.B. ein Kind schwer verletzt wurde, eines "mittelschwer" und eines leicht.

Oder ich erkenne/verstehe deinen Punkt nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Sigianga said:


> Und ich sehe auch aus meiner Sicht und für mich eigentlich keine Einwände dagegen, dies in einer Situation zu schreiben, wo z.B. ein Kind schwer verletzt wurde, eines "mittelschwer" und eines leicht.



Das überzeugt mich. Es macht es wieder unbestimmt. Man könnte es anwenden. (Obwohl ich selbst es nur für eine größere bzw. unbestimmte Gruppe anwenden würde. "Sie hat drei Kinder. Ein Teil von ihnen wurde schwer verletzt." ist zwar korrekt, klingt aber für mich seltsam.) 

Mein Punkt war, dass es im Originaltext eine unbestimmte Angabe ist. Ich habe die Unbestimmtheit durch "mittelschwere" Verletzungen nicht gesehen. 

Einig sind wir aber, dass es bei zwei Kindern nicht geht, nicht wahr?


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> ... "Sie hat drei Kinder. Ein Teil von ihnen wurde schwer verletzt." ist zwar korrekt, klingt aber für mich seltsam.) ...


Für mich auch. 
Meine Aussage bezog sich (nur) auf den hier behandelten Satz „_Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt_“.

Wenn man das irgendwie umformuliert (z.B., wie in deinem Beispiel, mit zwei Sätzen und "ein Teil von ihnen"), ist die Situation natürlich prinzipiell eine andere - zumindest linguistisch - und die Bedeutung nicht (unbedingt) die gleiche.





Hutschi said:


> ..Einig sind wir aber, dass es bei zwei Kindern nicht geht, nicht wahr?


Ja.*
In diesem Fall würde ich sagen: "...,_ eines davon schwer._" (und wahrscheinlich wäre in diesem Fall bereits zuvor erwähnt worden, dass sie (nur) zwei Kinder hat.
______________________
* ich würde allerdings nicht ausschließen (um nicht zu sagen "ich bin mir sicher"), dass es Journalisten gibt, die das anders sehen - oder einfach nicht darüber nachdenken und es trotzdem so schreiben.


----------



## berndf

Wenn ich Journalist wäre, würde ich dies auch dann schreiben, wenn ich nur von einem schwer und einem leicht verletzten Kind wüsste, solange ich nicht sicher sein kann, dass nicht noch weitere Kinder bei dem Unfall verletzt wurden.


----------



## Sidjanga

Brioche said:


> ...
> Here is a headline from "Der Spiegel"
> _Mehr als *30* Kinder und Erwachsene *zum Teil schwer verletzt*
> 
> _and here is the text which follows:_
> Bei einem Unfall in der Nähe des Wallfahrtsortes Kevelaer sind mehr als* 30* Kinder und Erwachsene aus Düsseldorf verletzt worden, *16 von ihnen schwer.*
> _


This is no contradiction to what we discussed/stated above.

The situation - that we were talking about above - where "_zum Teil schwer_" and the two-senteces' version with ".._von ihnen schwer_" are not interchangable without changing the meaning is just the one with just *3* children involved.


----------



## dec-sev

Ich habe das Program nicht von Anfang gesehen und wie viele Kinder im Wagen waren habe ich leider verhört. Mit euer Hilfe verstehe ich sie waren mehr als zwei   Aber mich interessierte mehr „zum Teil“ in diesem Zusammenhang. Im Englischen geht das nicht, im Russischen auch nicht, oder, meiner Meinung hach, klingt nicht gut. Warum nicht einfach zu sagen: „Ihre Kinder wurden verletzt, einige von ihnen schwer“?


----------



## dec-sev

Sigianga said:


> This is no contradiction to what we discussed/stated above.
> 
> The situation - that we were talking about above - where "_zum Teil schwer_" and the two-senteces' version with ".._von ihnen schwer_" are not interchangable without changing the meaning is just the one with just *3* children involved.



I understood the situation the following way:
There were children in the car, they were injured and some of them badly. So I understood "zum Teil schwer" as "..von ihnen schwer".  Of course, I would never propose "The children were partly badly injured" as a variant of English translation. I just wanted to show how queer “zum Teil” sounds to me.


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Warum nicht einfach zu sagen: „Ihre Kinder wurden verletzt, einige von ihnen schwer“?




Das geht natürlich und klingt besser. In der Presse wird aber manchmal ein eigener Sprachstil verwendet.


----------



## berndf

In journalistischen Texten ist Kürze wichtig. „Ihre Kinder wurden verletzt, einige von ihnen schwer“ hat ein Wort mehr als „Ihre Kinder wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt“. Ausserdem werden solche Texte unter Zeitdruck geschrieben und nachträglich redigiert. Die Verwendung invarianter Adverbialausdrücke hat hier deutliche Vorteile. Man kann diese schnell nachträglich noch einfügen, ohne den ganzen Satz noch einmal dahingehend überprüfen zu müssen, ob die richigen Deklinationen verwandt wurden.


----------



## dec-sev

Danke für eure Beiträge.


----------



## candel

It is a very troublesome phrase...it seems ambiguous and inexact since two natives can read slight nuance..posts 2 and 3...helpful post but I am left dissatisfied with the phrase itself..I am gratefully aware of the nuance possible but it is a little too vague for my liking.
We would say "some of the children were badly hurt"...or "the children were badly hurt..." implying all were...

In a similar example:

Bei einem Busunfall in der südtürkischen Stadt Alanya ist am Samstag ein  15-jähriger Schwede ums Leben gekommen, Dutzende weitere Personen  wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt.

Would this imply that some of the dozen were badly hurt? Why not mention the number of those actually hurt? Like: four of a dozen passengers were seriously hurt...it seems counterintuitive....

There were a dozen passengers in a crash apart from the deceased boy.....and part of that group was seriously hurt...that seems to be the logic?

Danke.


----------



## Gernot Back

candel said:


> In a similar example:
> 
> Bei einem Busunfall in der südtürkischen Stadt Alanya ist am Samstag ein  15-jähriger Schwede ums Leben gekommen, Dutzende weitere Personen  wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt.
> 
> Would this imply that some of the dozen were badly hurt? Why not mention the number of those actually hurt? Like: four of a dozen passengers were seriously hurt...it seems counterintuitive....
> 
> There were a dozen passengers in a crash apart from the deceased boy.....and part of that group was seriously hurt...that seems to be the logic?


Your sentence should be understood as follows:

_Ein 15-jähriger Schwede ist bei dem Busunfall ums Leben gekommen. 
Dutzende weitere Personen  wurden verletzt. 
Ein Teil von diesen __Dutzenden an weiteren Personen __wurde sogar schwer verletzt. 
Die anderen __von diesen __Dutzenden an weiteren Personen __trugen aber nur leichte Verletzungen davon._​


----------



## Perseas

Könnte man sagen "...Dutzende weitere Personen  wurden zum Teil leicht verletzt." oder höre es sich komisch an?


----------



## ablativ

Perseas said:


> Könnte man sagen "...Dutzende weitere Personen  wurden zum Teil leicht verletzt." oder höre es sich komisch an?



Das hört sich nicht 'komisch' an, bedeutet aber etwas anderes:

Dutzende weitere Personen waren in irgendeiner Weise vom Unfall betroffen, ein Teil von ihnen kam (unverletzt) mit dem Schrecken davon, ein anderer Teil wurde leicht verletzt, aber schwer verletzt wurde keiner (von dem Toten abgesehen).


----------



## Perseas

Danke ablativ!


----------



## candel

Thanks Gernot...very well explicated...


----------

